# How To Remove VIrusCleaner.vbe from my laptop



## sangeeta.ghosh (Jan 5, 2009)

Dear Members,
Can anyone kindly let me know how to remove viruscleaner.vbe - a virus from my laptop? it keeps reoccuring whenever a pendrive is inserted into the laptop. 

Thanking you,
Sangeeta


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Sangeeta, welcome to TSF

Please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.


----------

